# Another good Craigslist deal



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

This was a good deal for a small tank with good accessories.
http://dallas.craigslist.org/ndf/for/1472517014.html

It has CO2 injection, a decent tank, plants, he says 30 lbs of amazonia soil and a rena filter.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

That is a good deal. Hope someone snags it!


----------

